# Packaging question



## lyssamahrie (Sep 19, 2014)

Has anyone tried using silica packets in bags to store m&p soap to prevent excess moisture and sweating? Would it draw the moisture out of the bar? Just wondering I anyone has tried this...


----------



## bodhi (Sep 19, 2014)

Yup.  doesnt work.


----------



## lyssamahrie (Sep 22, 2014)

Could you expound on that? How and why doesn't it work? Have you tried it personally?


----------



## lsg (Sep 22, 2014)

I have invested in room dehumidifiers for my basement.  They are not that expensive and are well worth the cost.  You might consider using one of those in the room where you store your soap.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Sep 22, 2014)

lsg said:


> I have invested in room dehumidifiers for my basement.  They are not that expensive and are well worth the cost.  You might consider using one of those in the room where you store your soap.



Same, I run a dehumidifier when needed.  It is a great tool to have around for me.


----------



## bodhi (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont really know how to expound on that with except that i tried it and it didnt work.  It may work for someone else, but it didnt for me.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 22, 2014)

We use silicon drying packets, granules and dehumidifiers a lot with our oceanographic equipment, and one thing we have to watch out for is getting rid of, or re-drying, the ones that have gone through the color change and soaked up all the water that they can. Once they are water logged they become like little wet sponges and contribute moisture to the air and make everything wetter. This inst a problem with dehumidifiers that you empty, or that you can recharge, but the little packet ones are really limited and have to be watched. Also the packets need to be tightly sealed in with something or they just absorb moisture from the air in their quest to turn squishy.


----------



## lyssamahrie (Sep 23, 2014)

I was thinking more like dropping one in the gifting bag to prevent the giftee from getting a yucky bar. Not long term storage. Guess ill have to figure something else out.


----------

